# Feathers



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still waiting for a update from my Avian Vet in regard to Feathers. When I get it I will post on this new thread...Waiting...Will let you all know the results..( The Necrosy)..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks c.hert.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Update.

Feather died of Dilated Cardiomyopathy.
The vet said that her heart muscles were very relax, thin and enlarged. He also said that maybe is the reason her eyes were do dilated as well and her hunched back in order to save energy...All organs were normal and poopings except for the cocci and he said that cocci did not cause this because of its very low count and even in a high count it usually does not cause this. He said that sometimes pigeons get a blood infection from something that could cause it or family history.

This link is human disease link but you can the symptoms and she had all of these..

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/dilated-cardiomyopathy/basics/symptoms/con-20032887


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. I was wondering about her. Poor little thing, Thanks for doing everything you did for her. At least now you know.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, am so sorry to hear of the loss of Feathers. Thank you for all you did for her. I know she sought you out because you are an angel who cares for special needs pigeons.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your support..


----------

